
Lego Architecture Studio Now Available - protomyth
http://www.archdaily.com/411030/lego-architecture-studio-now-available-worldwide/
======
dsr_
I'm a long-term LEGO fan. If you are, too, this is unlikely to be a set you
want. And if you aren't a long-term LEGO fan, you should probably seek the
advice of one or more of us before you buy this, because it's probably not
what you want, either.

This is a collection of 1210 pieces, all in white. None of them are
particularly uncommon. (Did you know you can order individual parts from LEGO
at [http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Pick-A-Brick-ByTheme](http://shop.lego.com/en-
US/Pick-A-Brick-ByTheme) and there's
[http://www.bricklink.com/](http://www.bricklink.com/) to buy and sell from
other fans?)

If you are, for some reason, particularly enamored of building some all-white
structures, you still won't want this set -- but you might want two or three
of them. The parts selection is such that building anything extensive will
require more duplicates than are provided.

Here's a pro LEGO builder talking about the set:
[http://modelbuildingsecrets.wordpress.com/2013/07/27/barnes-...](http://modelbuildingsecrets.wordpress.com/2013/07/27/barnes-
and-noble-lego-architecture-building-event/)

~~~
protomyth
He points to this review of the actual set
[http://thebrickblogger.com/2013/07/lego-architecture-
studio-...](http://thebrickblogger.com/2013/07/lego-architecture-studio-set-
review/)

It seems quite positive.

------
workbench
Google isn't helping me right now, but IIRC didn't Lego use to manufacture
bricks for actual architects to prototype with. They were smaller than regular
bricks.

~~~
protomyth
Did you mean the Lego Modulex Set?

[http://www.bricklink.com/catalogList.asp?catType=P&catString...](http://www.bricklink.com/catalogList.asp?catType=P&catString=727)

